# Jeanette's pier



## baitslinger (Mar 23, 2004)

Haven't been to Nags Head in a couple years. Just wondering if any work is going on to rebuild Jeanette's?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

baitslinger said:


> Haven't been to Nags Head in a couple years. Just wondering if any work is going on to rebuild Jeanette's?


 Haven't heard anything,but if I do,I will reply..


----------



## scwunc (Nov 2, 2005)

the pier is being rebuilt now but won't be complete until 2008...

http://www.fishing-nc.com/2006/03/outer-banks-oldest-fishing-pier-being.html


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Looks like its going to be more like a museum than a fishing pier.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know,but think I would say a 1000fter,built out of concrete, is a right serious pier...


----------

